

Hire HN: Work at the Google of public data.  Enigma.io - adkatrit
http://enigma.io/jobs/

======
techaddict009
Any space for complete fresher who has just completed bachelors in computer
engineering and who is highly enthusiastic to learn newer technology ?

------
samstave
Do you have room for a technical infra/implementation project/program manager?

I am looking for new opportunities.

